# Source of allergy opinions?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

About a month ago some plumbers came to fix a batub of my house and they had to break a part of the wall so there was a lot of dust, in those days my mom got a new floor cleaner liquid.

Little Pompadour stared to lick his paws a bit, now a week ago he stared to chew his paws like mad, even a bit of blood came from them.

We took him to the vet, and he says he has an allergic reaction, and he asked me what he eats and then told me that he believes he is allergic to the chicken I give him mixed wit his kibble :tsk:, and said the floor cleaner and the dust from the plumbers could be too.

He gave Pompadour a shot and some pills, and put him on Hills D/D dry mixed wit the same formula canned, and told me he can't eat anything that isn't the D/D for 3 months.

I just can say I was really REALLY UPSET from the ban of meat, anyone here knows it took me a LONG time to find a way for him to eat, and now they are telling me to stop it.

Now wit the D/D, as I suspected Pompadour refusing to eat all his meals, yesterday he just ate a few pieces, and today he just ate a bit of kibble like the half of his bowl.


I know he is NOT going to eat this food without the meat mixed in, he can go days without eating and then he pukes vile, now he is going to starve, arg.

I think the reason is the dust of the floor cleaner since he stared licking his paws just like 2 days when the plumbers finished working.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone? I don't like the idea of him eating this food only for 3 moths.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

How old is your dog? Was he eating chicken before the construction? If so, was he itching? 

What type of "shot and some pills" did your vet give you? What was he basing his chicken-allergy analysis on?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> How old is your dog? Was he eating chicken before the construction? If so, was he itching?
> 
> What type of "shot and some pills" did your vet give you? What was he basing his chicken-allergy analysis on?


I agree with Jack, it just seems too much of a coincidence for me to be convinced your pup is allergic to chicken. Especially if he was eating it in some form or other before this all happened. There's no way I could ever put my dog or my cat on Hills, no way.
What special ingredient is in the Hills that you could possibly duplicate in another type of food?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> How old is your dog? Was he eating chicken before the construction? If so, was he itching?
> 
> What type of "shot and some pills" did your vet give you? What was he basing his chicken-allergy analysis on?





MollyWoppy said:


> I agree with Jack, it just seems too much of a coincidence for me to be convinced your pup is allergic to chicken. Especially if he was eating it in some form or other before this all happened. There's no way I could ever put my dog or my cat on Hills, no way.
> What special ingredient is in the Hills that you could possibly duplicate in another type of food?


The hills formula is this one d/d® Canine Skin Support Rice & Egg Formula - Dry

He is one year old, and the shot is one called corticoide, the pills are prednisona and also some vitamins.

From 3 months ago :hungry: he has being eating ground cooked chicken/beef heart mixed wit his kibble propac (before erthborn until the store stoped carry it) 

°edit to add° Forgot to mention that he wasn't scratching or chewing himself before, until 2 days later that the plumbers finished the job.

The vet asked me if the dog's poop was bigger lately wish I reply yes, and he said to me that most allergies are caused from chicken or seasonings for humans, but for the meat we use only a bit of salt and a fresh tomato or carrot. hwell:


I agree wit the coincidence, mostly when the plumbers made a big mess wit the bathtube's bricks they smashed them and the dust was all over the house, and they were old and moldy. 

Also another question, does stress affect the allergies? there's a dog show for the next weekend, so the vet told me that it could affect him.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Your vet just has to be kidding about that kibble. They actually make that for dogs?? There's no meat in it at all. None. Personally, I wouldn't let that touch my dogs lips. I'd just go back to his normal food as he didn't seem to have any problems before you got the repairs done, keep him on the drugs if its really still that bad and see how he goes as you get all of that dust cleaned out of the house.
I wouldn't put too much emphasis on stress for a show next weekend either, unless he's picking it up off you of course. I don't think he would know enough to stress himself out over a show which is more than a week away.
IngredientsBrewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Natural Flavor, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Powdered Cellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Iodized Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Your vet just has to be kidding about that kibble. They actually make that for dogs?? There's no meat in it at all. None. Personally, I wouldn't let that touch my dogs lips. I'd just go back to his normal food as he didn't seem to have any problems before you got the repairs done, keep him on the drugs if its really still that bad and see how he goes as you get all of that dust cleaned out of the house.
> I wouldn't put too much emphasis on stress for a show next weekend either, unless he's picking it up off you of course. I don't think he would know enough to stress himself out over a show which is more than a week away.
> IngredientsBrewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Natural Flavor, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Powdered Cellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Iodized Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.



Thank you, he actually don't want to eat it he was happy on the propac, now I feel bad about not standing out more :frown: I'm going to call him tomorrow and tell him that he is refusing to eat the food and is starving, I TOLD HIM he was NOT going to eat kibble witout meat mixed in.

I'm not sure what to do wit the bag, should I talk about a return or donate? 

I wish I could change vet, but all of the ones I know have being brainwashed by kibble companies, I know that other vets recommend pedigree.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Hill's Science Diet has a 100% guarantee on their food, you should be able to return it for a full refund.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Hill's Science Diet has a 100% guarantee on their food, you should be able to return it for a full refund.


Thanks, I wonder if the guarantee is valid outside the US or Mexico? I think this one is made in Mexico for all latin american countries, I'm in Honduras.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

The vet was busy so I have to wait a bit.

Pompadour haven't tried anything outside of the kibble for know, I will ask the vet what to do since the dog is refusing the meals, and I will give him a more detailed info of the plumbing job.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, be tough. You don't want your pup eating that $hit unless its the last food on earth!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Thank you, he actually don't want to eat it he was happy on the propac, now I feel bad about not standing out more :frown: I'm going to call him tomorrow and tell him that he is refusing to eat the food and is starving, I TOLD HIM he was NOT going to eat kibble witout meat mixed in.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do wit the bag, should I talk about a return or donate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, be tough. You don't want your pup eating that $hit unless its the last food on earth!





nupe said:


> Why don't you just tell the vet you are going to feed YOUR DOG, what you want to feed or you feel what is best for YOUR DOG! Are you happy with your vet besides this science diet thing? If so no need to switch vets. I am pretty sure the vet will still accept your office visit payments. I think part of the problem is most people just take the bag of science diet home in a effort not to get into a back and forth with their vets.


Yes besides the hills thing I'm happy wit the vet, he is a good person is just that it confirms about what other members from this forum and the dog food advisor says about the brainwashing of kibble companies that sponsor vet schools, wile I was in the clinic he was holding big book of skin problems and it had hill's logos all over it.


I was going to give him what I feeding him before, but got into a big argument wit my sister, she told that if he gets worse or it's not showing improvement that is going to be my fault 'cause I didn't wanted to follow what the vet said :tsk: and that if I didn't wanted to feed the hills then she would do it, better leave it like that, she is not going to listen to me unless the vet says otherwise.

Anyways, after the argument I spoke wit the vet and I told him all my concerns, I gave it a more detailed info about the works of the pumplebers and he sounded more opened to the source idea. :happy:

He was shocked to hear that the dog was refusing to eat, so he approved that I can add meat to the kibble, he said to try wit fish and if he refuses it I should call him again to swish it to beef and in last resourse to use chicken.

He also gave me an explaination of the lack of meat in the formula, he said is in purpurse to cut the proteins so he can add different meat types he was eating before to see the reactions.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, at least now mixed wit fish he accepts the D/D better.

But now my mother is making a beef soup for lunch and he is al crazy begging and refused compleatly his meal even wit the fish hwell: 

I feel so bad about him, sigh >->


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I find it unusual that the vet assumed it was a chicken allergy...when you hadn't changed his diet? Strange assumption to make, and then sell you a bag of $hit food. hmm??? I'm also confused that he talks about other vets being brainwashed...he knows this, yet still believes that Hills will help your pooch??? Sounds like he's a bit brainwashed himself.

I think it's real important to take advice from your vet on everything except nutrition. IMO if a vet sells you Hill's or Science Diet...they don't know anything about canine nutrition sadly. That doesn't make them unqualified as vets, just as nutritionists. 

Regardless... I hope your pooch is feeling better, and don't stop feeding him meat...and Hill's doesn't have meat, clearly it wasn't the meat that gave him itchy feet...because the itching wasn't happening before the bathroom reno right? Good luck, and all the best wishes to your pup


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

DogLuver said:


> I find it unusual that the vet assumed it was a chicken allergy...when you hadn't changed his diet? Strange assumption to make, and then sell you a bag of $hit food. hmm??? I'm also confused that he talks about other vets being brainwashed...he knows this, yet still believes that Hills will help your pooch??? Sounds like he's a bit brainwashed himself.
> 
> I think it's real important to take advice from your vet on everything except nutrition. IMO if a vet sells you Hill's or Science Diet...they don't know anything about canine nutrition sadly. That doesn't make them unqualified as vets, just as nutritionists.
> 
> Regardless... I hope your pooch is feeling better, and don't stop feeding him meat...and Hill's doesn't have meat, clearly it wasn't the meat that gave him itchy feet...because the itching wasn't happening before the bathroom reno right? Good luck, and all the best wishes to your pup


Yes he wasn't chewing of licking his feet until after the plumbing job, his feet are mush better now but he still licks them a bit , so he is wearing socks.

The one who said that vets were brainwashed were some comments at the dog food advisor website, not the vet were I take my dog :smile: still this confirms what the comments on the web say about kibble companies (like hills) brainwashing vets.




magicre said:


> sorry, i didn't see this until now.
> 
> you've been through a lot to find the right food and he was fine.
> 
> ...



Agree, but now the problem is my sister that is making sure I follow everything as I mentioned in the post above :tape2: so I will need to convince the vet first that the source of allergies is not the chicken.

Pompadour accepts the d/d kibble better now that is mixed wit fish, I use tilapia but yesterday in the afternoon and early today his poop is greasy :yuck: so I guess the combo of fish and kibble is too mush oily for him? since the d/d has high levels of oils.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds pretty obvious
your dog had been on chicken for 3 mons.hs with no problems
then the plumbers come and he develops problems
he;s allergiv to the dust..put him back on propac....OR if you thin he might have a chicken allergy buy california natural herring or totw pacific stream if they have it in your country. i have winston on acana pacifica, but i think you said in another thread you needed to feed budget friendly food.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I finally contacted the vet, I told him about the greasy poop I mentioned in the post above, the fish for every meal its too mush fish oil for his tiny body so he approved me to feed beef  and also say I can start to feed like normal but doing it slow.




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Sounds pretty obvious
> your dog had been on chicken for 3 mons.hs with no problems
> then the plumbers come and he develops problems
> he;s allergiv to the dust..put him back on propac....OR if you thin he might have a chicken allergy buy california natural herring or totw pacific stream if they have it in your country. i have winston on acana pacifica, but i think you said in another thread you needed to feed budget friendly food.


Agree, also some of the bricks next to the pipes of the bathtube had mold hwell:

We don't have those brands of food  so he will be back on propac, he really likes enjoys it :wink:


----------

